# Yes--it's another food thread!!!



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love fromm, it is really good dog food.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldensrbest said:


> I love fromm, it is really good dog food.


I adore FROMM, too but they do use multiple protein sources.

Wellness was a Simple line for allergic dogs
California Naturals also makes kibble for sensitive dogs as does Natural Balance


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Diamond has been having a lot of recalls. Multiple protien sources isn't bad, variety is the spice of life. How would you feel if all you had was chicken and rice every day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Wellness Core


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tuco said:


> Multiple protien sources isn't bad, variety is the spice of life...


When you're doing a type of elimination diet, (when the dog has symptoms of allergies), single source protein is best. Makes it easier to narrow down the possible causes.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Tuco said:


> Diamond has been having a lot of recalls. Multiple protien sources isn't bad, variety is the spice of life. How would you feel if all you had was chicken and rice every day
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine have GI issues with too much variety. Cozy has lamb issues. Lucy has beef. They can eat it but only in very small portions. Mine do best on a chicken/poultry based dog food. I do vary their kibble slightly but only because the petstore is sometime out of the one and I don't want to wait for the next delivery day.

If chicken and rice works for a dog and prevents GI issues I say feed the food til the dog starts to grow feathers.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I gave them some of the new Diamond food tonight--mixed it with their usuall kibble. It went down very fast. 

Once a dog is 100% on a new food to eliminate a potential allergen, how long before the dogs body has got all the old food out of its body and is working fully on the new food? I'm trying to understand how I'll know if the new food is a good thing or not...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

check out the acana brand


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

10 months on Pro Plan....1-2 small, firm poops a day....nothing like the enormous piles I see left on the side of the path by other dogs....never a runny one either.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

OutWest said:


> Well I gave them some of the new Diamond food tonight--mixed it with their usuall kibble. It went down very fast.
> 
> Once a dog is 100% on a new food to eliminate a potential allergen, how long before the dogs body has got all the old food out of its body and is working fully on the new food? I'm trying to understand how I'll know if the new food is a good thing or not...


Here is a link to an article that was posted previously on the forum: When pieces are better than the whole: Hydrolyzed protein diets (Sponsored by Nestlé Purina) - Veterinary Healthcare

It states: "If food allergy is suspected, a dietary trial (Table 4) using an appropriate elimination diet is required. Most patients with dermatologic signs respond within four to eight weeks. If only partial improvement is seen, an additional four to six weeks may be needed for maximum resolution.7,20 If concurrent therapy is provided, such as antibiotics or corticosteroids, the trial must be continued for at least three to six weeks after completion of these therapies. If only GI signs are present, a two- to four-week trial is sufficient.5,7 Improvement in dermatologic signs is typically defined in terms of changes in pruritus. Most studies consider a decrease of 50% or more to be a positive response.7,20,21"

This is in line with the advice from my vets both in Georgia & Alabama with my allergy boy. You can't hop from food to food each week as the new food may appear not to be working or causing new issues but really the body needs to time.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nairb said:


> 10 months on Pro Plan....1-2 small, firm poops a day....nothing like the enormous piles I see left on the side of the path by other dogs....never a runny one either.


Mine are on PPP SSS now and believe me I wouldn't be changing unless my vet wanted me to. :no:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Here is a link to an article that was posted previously on the forum: When pieces are better than the whole: Hydrolyzed protein diets (Sponsored by Nestlé Purina) - Veterinary Healthcare
> 
> It states: "If food allergy is suspected, a dietary trial (Table 4) using an appropriate elimination diet is required. Most patients with dermatologic signs respond within four to eight weeks. If only partial improvement is seen, an additional four to six weeks may be needed for maximum resolution.7,20 If concurrent therapy is provided, such as antibiotics or corticosteroids, the trial must be continued for at least three to six weeks after completion of these therapies. If only GI signs are present, a two- to four-week trial is sufficient.5,7 Improvement in dermatologic signs is typically defined in terms of changes in pruritus. Most studies consider a decrease of 50% or more to be a positive response.7,20,21"
> 
> This is in line with the advice from my vets both in Georgia & Alabama with my allergy boy. You can't hop from food to food each week as the new food may appear not to be working or causing new issues but really the body needs to time.


Thanks--that helps a lot.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know how much is comfortable for you to spend, and I do not know who manufactures this product, but maybe the Simply Nourish Sweet Potato and Salmon is an option if you are uncomfortable with the Diamond product.

Simply Nourish Limited Ingredient Sweet Potato and Salmon Dog Food - Food - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Well I gave them some of the new Diamond food tonight--mixed it with their usuall kibble. It went down very fast.
> 
> *Once a dog is 100% on a new food to eliminate a potential allergen, how long before the dogs body has got all the old food out of its body and is working fully on the new food?* I'm trying to understand how I'll know if the new food is a good thing or not...


That's great the pups liked their new food! I hope it continues to work out well.

When Finn was put on Prescription Diet z/d Ultra Allergen-Free food for digestive issues he became very itchy and ended up with a rash and a hot spot. Not exactly allergen-free for him! Anyway, I switched him over to Acana Duck and Pear, and the rash and hot spot quickly subsided, but it took awhile for the itching to stop. I would say it's taken over a month.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Another for Fromm. I also loke Nutrisource, Earthborn, and Blue buffalo. 
I am scared of Diamond anymore.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

OutWest said:


> Well I gave them some of the new Diamond food tonight--mixed it with their usuall kibble. It went down very fast.
> 
> Once a dog is 100% on a new food to eliminate a potential allergen, how long before the dogs body has got all the old food out of its body and is working fully on the new food? I'm trying to understand how I'll know if the new food is a good thing or not...


 
Generally it takes 6 to 8 weeks for a food to truly show you what it is gong to do for your dog...good or bad.

You can also look at Petcurean's GO! Sensitivity + Shine Duck or Salmon products. One source proteins, no rice, no barley.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Acana Lamb & Apple is designed to have one protein and one carb source for dogs with allergies. Definitely worth looking into, especially since Cal. Natural had the recall. I'm using Earthborn and while there are multiple proteins in each forumla, it is grain free and they LOVE it!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dogloverforlife said:


> Another for Fromm. I also loke Nutrisource, Earthborn, and Blue buffalo.
> I am scared of Diamond anymore.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am too... I just am not sure what to think. I must say, I think they've learned a lot from last year's problems. Their customer service staff has been great.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I will be switching from EVO to Fromm. I also use Grandma Lucy's dehydrated.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

We have had great luck with Natural Balance L.I.D. Potato and Duck and Duck and Potato canned for the last 3 years. Added Venison and Sweet Potato, canned, this year with no problems.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would recommend either Exclusive or Infinia Holistic pet foods. They can be difficult to find, but I truly love the results I have seen out of both lines. Infinia is made by Exclusive, and both are PMI Nutrition products. Kuyani's breeder fed both and the dogs with skin allergies from grain were able to recover and not react to Infinia's Zenfood. We fed the salmon and sweet potato recipe at the kennel where I work. I had noticed the Kuyani would get sores when I fed him a Pro Plan food, which I fed since it was less expensive. Within a week of being back on Exclusive's chicken and rice formula, the sores disappeared. I don't see myself ever switching foods. Each site lists ingredients and has a product recommendation tool as well. Good luck!


----------



## furry and four paws (May 10, 2012)

As you most likely expected there are many many good foods available and twenty people may give you twenty different kinds :doh:As with you I must consider price. I'm not of the school the most expensive is the best
I go off Whole Dog Journal's yearly best dry kibble list. 

If it makes you feel better I've been feeding Diamond products for over thirty years. I've never ever had a problem and they still remain on the WDJ list each year. Taste of the Wild (Diamond's grain free food) remains high on the list of most dog food review site.

Just to muddy the waters.... I was about to post about an interesting article in DogFancy- Natural Dog Spring 2013. It's titled Why your dog needs a Varied Diet. I'd read something similar a few years ago in WDJ. Since I've been following what both articles discussed-rotating brands and ingredients I think my crew is doing great. Just food for thought. Hope your problems resolve and don't be afraid of Diamond:no:


----------



## LucyBluz (Jul 7, 2011)

My dog at Blue Diamond puppy food util a little over a year. When I switched her to the adult food, her stools were very mushy. (Sorry). I finally went to a vet in Del Mar CA that specialized in nutrition, plus she also has 2 Goldens. She recommended Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance. My dog is now 2 yrs old and is doing great and loves it.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I switched Jess from a very pricey Canadian made kibble to Kirkland's Lamb and Rice ( a Diamond product) a year and a half ago. He has had no issues with it and I see no difference in his coat or anything else.
Considering that he has had two bowel obstruction surgeries in his first year, I actually like the bulky stools. I find it very reassuring .


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

furry and four paws said:


> As you most likely expected there are many many good foods available and twenty people may give you twenty different kinds :doh:As with you I must consider price. I'm not of the school the most expensive is the best
> I go off Whole Dog Journal's yearly best dry kibble list.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I've been feeding Diamond products for over thirty years. I've never ever had a problem and they still remain on the WDJ list each year. Taste of the Wild (Diamond's grain free food) remains high on the list of most dog food review site.
> ...


Thanks for the words of reassurance! I priced the new grain free Diamond product today at $31 for a 40 lb. bag. That's going to be hard to beat, price-wise. Now if it just does the job with my dogs! :crossfing


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope it works for your guys, Outwest! 

If not, maybe you could try the Naturals line--they have Beef or chicken or lamb--with rice--and no corn/soy/wheat. I know the SSS doesn't either, but it could be something else bothering her--and maybe even the salmon. 

Good luck!


----------

